# problem with my cat



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2017)

Other than consulting a vet, which I can't because of no $, might anybody have info or advice on this?:

It's impossible to know her exact age, as she had quite a few households plus pet shelter before moving in with me.  She was full-grown when she was given to me in Sept. 2009.  
She's had no health problems, and went to vet for basic exam and rabies vaccine a couple of months ago.
A couple of days ago she peed on the bathroom floor, and today peed on a blanket that was on the bedroom floor.  The only time she ever peed anywhere other than the litterbox was more than 3 years ago-  I had a bad case of the flu and was in bad shape, and it seemed she picked up on it.  But these days there hasn't been anything unusual going on- other than both her and me bothered by nighttime noise from neighbors.  
She's eating/drinking the same as usual, litterbox in the same place, etc.
The only difference I can think of is I started disposing of waste as soon as she used the box-  might she have the idea she's not supposed to use it?  

I'm kinda frantic, would really appreciate advice, and also if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## Harley (Jun 28, 2017)

It could be a bladder infection or kidney problem.  A vet is really the only person who can say for sure. I'm sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't think it has anything to do with you disposing of the waste quickly, my cat has used the box while I was in the process of scooping out the waste, which I do daily, change complete litter every 7-10 days.

  I agree with Harley, the first thing I thought of was a UTI (urinary tract infection), but you won't know for sure what it is unless you go to the vet.  Are there any low cost clinics by you, or veterinary colleges where you won't have to pay much?  If that is the problem, there's a home remedy for it, but I'm not recommending this, because I've never had experience with cat UTIs or giving them apple cider vinegar.  But there's other good info in the article too. https://www.earthclinic.com/pets/cats-urinary-tract-infections.html

Have you noticed blood in the urine, or dark orangy color?  Does she ever make a crying whine when urinating?  Do you feed dry, if so, please stop right away and feed wet/canned food until this clears up.  Is she drinking plenty of water?  You can also add to food if she's not, it could be urinary crystals forming from lack of water in diet.

How much noise are you neighbors making, could she be stressed or scared over it?  It could be so many things, hard to diagnose for us average pet owners.  If there's any signs of pain, trouble urinating, blood, please get her to the vet somehow even if you have to borrow some cash from a relative or friend.  Good luck.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, neighbor noise is extreme, and that doesn't even count the fireworks some neighbors have been shooting off outside.  Kitty almost 'jumps a mile' when she hears loud noises.  

All I could think to do was close the doors last night so she only has access to living room/kitchen to try to limit the places she can pee, and she is really annoyed about this.  

Earlier this morning I tried this:  I poured a very small amount of regular tap water into her box, led her to the box, and when she noticed the wetness she stepped in and peed in the litter.  Didn't appear to have any difficulty.  So I'd take that to mean it's probably not a health/medical issue.  
Couldn't see the color, as it absorbed in the litter, but when she peed on the bathroom floor the other day there was no blood, wasn't an unusual color.  

She drinks enough water, but absolutely hates any food other than dry food.  I had a small can, but, as usual, all she did was lick the moisture off and left the meaty part in the bowl.  I've tried all different brands and flavors, but she hates canned cat food, and doesn't even like 'people' food.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2017)

Poor baby, it does sound like it could be stress related from the fireworks, my old dog used to get very stressed from them too, didn't want to go in the yard to do his business without me encouraging him and would stick to me like glue in the house panting.  Good luck with her, I'm sure that closing off rooms does upset her more.  Some people play soft music in the house for dogs who are afraid of thunder/fireworks, and there are some calming herbs on the market for pets, don't know how well any of these things work.  Hope all is back to normal after the holiday celebrations.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 23, 2017)

There were no more incidents after the ones I mentioned above, but tonight she climbed into her toybox and peed on her toys.  I'm worried- don't know what the problem is or what to do


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 23, 2017)

The person who gave her to me years ago remarked that she might be 'protesting' some recent household changes:  first, the tv quit, and she likes watching tv;  yesterday, an AC was installed in 'her' window, so she can no longer sit in the window for fresh air and to look outside.  Do you think the person might be correct?  
I know cats often don't like change, and these changes directly affect her.  

I tried to get her to watch cartoons on the computer, and opened 3 other windows for her, but she wasn't interested.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

For a kitty to pee on her toys is so unusual.  I think it's more than outside  noises, but JMO.  My last cat did this, but he was very sick and had been at the vet's office for over a week determining the amount of insulin to be given for his diabetes.  It hurt him to pee.  

I'm not at all suggesting she has the same illness.  Trust me, he showed lots of symptoms of being very ill, was all but unable to move.  I thought he was dying, and he was only 6 yrs old.  I don't think it's anything that serious with yours, but I hope she can see a doctor.  My vet gives senior discounts.  Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 31, 2017)

It could very likely be a urinary tract infection.  I'd get it checked out before it gets worse or gets into kidneys.  If it's a UTI, it could be quite painful.  Do you have a low cost vet at your local humane association?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 1, 2017)

She has a bladder infection or kidney problems. She's urinating in strange places because she can't control her urinating. My cat, Fuzzybuddy, was doing the same thing. He had kidney problems.


----------

